# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  برنامج Rasputin لتسريع الانترنت 500% ومنع انقطاع الانترنت نهائيا مع التفعيل والشرح

## رسمى فهمى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

  برنامج Rasputin لتسريع الانترنت 500% ومنع انقطاع الانترنت نهائيا مع التفعيل والشرح



info

 تحميل برنامج Rasputin لمنع  انقطاع الانترنت نهائيا حيث ان برنامج Rasputin يعمل على الاتصال بوحدات  الانترنت دائما ومن الممكن ان يدعم النت الهوائى ( الوايرليس ) فمع برنامج  Rasputin تضمن انترنت 24 ساعه كما ان هذا البرنامج يعمل على تسريع الانترنت  500%ويعمل ايضا على سحب سرعه الانترنت من الاشخاص فى الشبكه واعطاءه لك  فقط وهو برنامج كامل ومعه السيريال وشرح كامل للتسطيب بالصور وايضا مولد  السيريالات فاحرص على اقتناء برنامج Rasputin

  *-*-*-*-*-*-*-* *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Download

  اولا : يجب تحميل كيفيه تسطيب البرنامج وكيفيه ادخال السيريال لفعيله

http://jumbofile.net/epsq8gvuizdi



  ثانيا : لتحميل اسطوانه بها كراك للبرنامج وعده كراكات اخرى لبرامج مختلفه

http://jumbofile.net/u7xiu0zgtvvs


  ثالثا : لتحميل البرنامج وهو حجمه صغير

http://jumbofile.net/xx9bgvs4o66y

  *-*-*-*-*-*-*-* *-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

المصدر : كلمة دوت نت

*

----------

